# Shifa 2010



## ramo91 (Mar 10, 2009)

Hey guys! , does anyone know when Shifa college of medicine is going to announce their first list for interviews?... A-level and fsc results have been out for some time now.... you'd think at the very least they would have shortlisted by now...many unis have already send out acceptances/rejections... already got my rejection from AKU and acceptance from Ziauddin..


----------



## dr. jawad (Jul 6, 2010)

ramo91 said:


> Hey guys! , does anyone know when Shifa college of medicine is going to announce their first list for interviews?...


Fsc result of punjab students is going to be declare on 4th september. and last date of submitting result cards is 15th september. So, it can be expected that the 1st list for interviews will be announce on 15 or 16.

:happy: :happy:


----------



## abdullahm18 (Aug 10, 2009)

Probably withing the week after the 15th.


----------



## ramo91 (Mar 10, 2009)

ohh.. thanx for the info  .... would any of you happen to know around how long after the list is put up, do the interviews take place? .... because if Im selected Im going to have to fly to Islamabad and it would really help knowing around what time interviews are being held so I can prepare for making arrangements short notice..I'd rather not be caught completely off guard


----------



## ramo91 (Mar 10, 2009)

ramo91 said:


> ohh.. thanx for the info  .... would any of you happen to know around how long after the list is put up, do the interviews take place? .... because if Im selected Im going to have to fly to Islamabad and it would really help knowing around what time interviews are being held so I can prepare for making arrangements short notice..I'd rather not be caught completely off guard


never mind, found out on my own.... Anyway this thread was meant to be for all things shifa 2010 related, post watever u know or hear about this years admissions or competitiveness .... thanx


----------



## pkmed1 (Jun 8, 2010)

ramo what did you find out? please share any information, thank you


----------



## USPakMed (Sep 1, 2010)

Hi guys, I'm new here.

For the people in the US, how do you pay tuition fees at Shifa or how do you go about sending them money for an application fee, etc?

Thanks!


----------



## Rehan (Jan 26, 2006)

USPakMed said:


> Hi guys, I'm new here.
> 
> For the people in the US, how do you pay tuition fees at Shifa or how do you go about sending them money for an application fee, etc?
> 
> Thanks!


The best way to do this is to go to your U.S. bank and get a cashier's check made out to Shifa College of Medicine. In the memo field, you can put your application # or your full name and then have it sent via FedEx to Shifa. Wiring money takes too long and is a much bigger headache.


----------



## USPakMed (Sep 1, 2010)

Wow, I didn't expect such a super fast reply!

Thanks a lot! I had just gotten off the site and happened to check my email and got a response from you very quickly. Thanks again. #laugh


----------



## Rehan (Jan 26, 2006)

USPakMed said:


> Wow, I didn't expect such a super fast reply!
> 
> Thanks a lot! I had just gotten off the site and happened to check my email and got a response from you very quickly. Thanks again. #laugh


Haha, no problem. You got lucky and just happened to catch me while I was online for a few minutes. Good luck with admissions and welcome to our little corner of the web! #happy


----------



## raphia (Jan 13, 2010)

Does anyone know what is the minimum percentage needed in the test to be eligible for the shifa interview?


----------



## ramo91 (Mar 10, 2009)

raphia said:


> Does anyone know what is the minimum percentage needed in the test to be eligible for the shifa interview?


I think it varies from year to year depending on the difficulty of the test and level of competition, Im not 100% sure though ,am just an applicant... can someone else confirm?


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

There is no minimum. It's determined from a curve. If one year everyone scores below 50%, they'll still call 100 people for interviews, starting with the applicant who got the highest. This score alone however is not the only factor which determines whether or not you get an interview call. The rest of your application matters as well.


----------



## hammad khan (Jan 13, 2010)

USPakMed said:


> Hi guys, I'm new here.
> 
> For the people in the US, how do you pay tuition fees at Shifa or how do you go about sending them money for an application fee, etc?
> 
> Thanks!


In which state you are living? if living in New york there it goes Habib banks location. some times IBCC and pakistani colleges only accept Habib banks money drafs. 


Locations
Manhattan Branch
99 Madison Avenue
New York, NY 10016
Monday-Friday 9:00 AM-3:30 PM 
Telephone: (212) 532-4444
Fax: (212) 532-8273

Queens Branch
74-05/07 37th Avenues
Jackson Heights, NY 11372
Monday-Friday 9:00 AM - 3:30 PM
Saturday 11:00 AM - 2:00 PM
Telephone: (718) 397-0890
Fax: (718) 397-0871

Los Angeles Branch
110 East 9th Street
Los Angeles, CA 90079
Monday-Friday 9:00 AM - 4:00 PM
Telephone: (213) 362-1200
Fax: (213) 362-1201

Artesia Branch
18357 Pioneer Boulevard
Artesia, CA 90701
Monday - Friday 9:00 AM - 4:00 PM
Saturday 10:00 AM - 2:00 PM
Telephone: (562) 924-7500
Fax: (562) 924-7521

Edison Branch
1667 Oak Tree Road
Edison, NJ 08820
Monday-Friday 9:00 AM - 4:00 PM
Saturday 10:00 AM - 1:00 PM
Telephone: (732) 205-1777
Fax: (732) 205-1772

Hicksville Branch
421 South Broadway
Hicksville, NY 11801
Monday - Friday 9:00 AM - 4:00 PM
Saturday 10:00 AM - 2:00 PM
Telephone: (516) 681-5200
Fax: (516) 681-5267


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

^Great info!


----------



## ramo91 (Mar 10, 2009)

Hey my bio teacher told me that you need a minimum requirement of BBC in A'levels to get into shifa, Any truth to that? .... he used to live in Islamabad and is a medical student...


----------



## mistahsupah (Jul 6, 2010)

You never know you might get in with a CCC while someone else don't get in with a AAA. You can't say anything because no one has the same marks or anything every year...... It depends on both entry test/FsC or A-level and interview/matric/O-level marks......... Anything can happen so you just can't say I've got this many marks in entry test I'll get in or I got low marks I won't get in...... You just have to wait for the merit list and all that to be sure........


----------



## ramo91 (Mar 10, 2009)

mistahsupah said:


> You never know you might get in with a CCC while someone else don't get in with a AAA. You can't say anything because no one has the same marks or anything every year...... It depends on both entry test/FsC or A-level and interview/matric/O-level marks......... Anything can happen so you just can't say I've got this many marks in entry test I'll get in or I got low marks I won't get in...... You just have to wait for the merit list and all that to be sure........


wow really?!..people have gotten into Shifa with CCC in recent past??! #shocked .... have you heard of anyone?

Hey, does anyone know how much weightage shifa gives to extra-curriculars/co-curriculars in admissions process?


----------



## mistahsupah (Jul 6, 2010)

lol, I don't know anyone but if you give a really good entry test then yeah, you've got good chances...... Just 2-3 weeks left you'll find out......


----------



## Rehan (Jan 26, 2006)

ramo91 said:


> Hey, does anyone know how much weightage shifa gives to extra-curriculars/co-curriculars in admissions process?


To my knowledge, that is not a factor taken into consideration.


----------



## shakeelyousaf (Aug 15, 2010)

does the alevel grades or the equivalence marks matter in shifa?


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

^Obviously.


----------



## abdullahm18 (Aug 10, 2009)

shakeelyousaf said:


> does the alevel grades or the equivalence marks matter in shifa?


Both.


----------



## shakeelyousaf (Aug 15, 2010)

actually i had bad alevel grades but due to my good olevel grades my equivalence came out to be quiet good. so i was just asking what effect would it have on my chances


----------



## abdullahm18 (Aug 10, 2009)

shakeelyousaf said:


> actually i had bad alevel grades but due to my good olevel grades my equivalence came out to be quiet good. so i was just asking what effect would it have on my chances


Wait a couple or more days. You'll find out. Good Luck.


----------



## shakeelyousaf (Aug 15, 2010)

are you a shifa student?



abdullahm18 said:


> Wait a couple or more days. You'll find out. Good Luck.


but seriously its quiet difficult to pass this time alot of tension! thanks btw


----------



## ramo91 (Mar 10, 2009)

Hey guys, i looked at around 400 test scores on the shifa website (please dont judge, I have wayy too much free time on my hands these days) and from what i saw about b/w 10%-15% of ppl have 58%+ on the test... of course i could be wrong, only looked at 400 out of 1400/1500 applicants ... but judging by this what was a good score if you hav around 850 equivalence??

PS: I've heard many ppl will probably go to AMC and other govt colleges leaving their seat lowering competition... any truth to that?



shakeelyousaf said:


> does the alevel grades or the equivalence marks matter in shifa?


O'level equivalence and A'level grades matter (10% & 40% weightage respectfully) ... since premedical (A level) equivalence consists of O'level equivalence scores more and A level equivalence scores less,...I dont think its any use to shifa in calculating merit for A level students .... I think its just an (PMDC)eligibility thing.... dont know for sure though...


----------



## Blue_sofa (Aug 1, 2010)

Ummh are not you guys applying to other medical colleges;there are fmh,fumc,cmh,islamabad medical college and couple of other medical colleges tests coming up.
Bdw ummh i have not really understood what you are asking but fsc equivalence does matter,it has 40% total weightage,not your a level grades but your equivalence marks are used in that 40% thingy.


----------



## ramo91 (Mar 10, 2009)

Blue_sofa said:


> Ummh are not you guys applying to other medical colleges;there are fmh,fumc,cmh,islamabad medical college and couple of other medical colleges tests coming up.
> Bdw ummh i have not really understood what you are asking but fsc equivalence does matter,it has 40% total weightage,not your a level grades but your equivalence marks are used in that 40% thingy.


lol... dude we are applying to other unis obviously but this is a shifa thread.. hense only stuff relating to shifa is posted here....

I get what you mean its just that in calculating A'level equivalence , A level scores for some reason only contribute 27% of the overall equivalence score whereas O'level scores contribute 73% (out of 1100, 800 are O'level and only 300 are for A level grades) .... whereas in shifa's prospectus it says 40% weightage is for academic achievement in intermediate or its equivalent, it doesnt say IBCC equivalency score is used to determine this anywhere.... I dont know for sure, I could be wrong.. but it doesnt make sense because if they do use it, it means in reality their giving O'level scores like 3 or 4 times more weightage than A'level scores which is completely illogical and against what their saying in their prospectus.. academic achievement in matric or its equivalent is only supposed to have 10% weightage


----------



## shakeelyousaf (Aug 15, 2010)

Blue_sofa said:


> Ummh are not you guys applying to other medical colleges;there are fmh,fumc,cmh,islamabad medical college and couple of other medical colleges tests coming up.
> Bdw ummh i have not really understood what you are asking but fsc equivalence does matter,it has 40% total weightage,not your a level grades but your equivalence marks are used in that 40% thingy.


you are correct. in pakistan grades mean nothin its the marks that r used here hence certainly the equivalent marks r whats required ot grades


----------



## ramo91 (Mar 10, 2009)

shakeelyousaf said:


> you are correct. in pakistan grades mean nothin its the marks that r used here hence certainly the equivalent marks r whats required ot grades


That isnt necessarily true.. Dow Medical college does not require an A'level equivalency certificate from local Pakistani A'level students, im an applicant .. they Know how IBCC calculates equivalence hense they use their own formula to calculate A'level equivalence using solely the A'level grades of the applicant during their admissions process, this info along with the exact formula is given in their prospectus, it was also mentioned by an duhs admissions officer who gave a presentation in our A'level school last year... considering dow is a govt college and still does this, makes it all the more likely other colleges esp. private, have common sense and do something different aswell..


----------



## shakeelyousaf (Aug 15, 2010)

ramo91 said:


> That isnt necessarily true.. Dow Medical college does not require an A'level equivalency certificate from local Pakistani A'level students, im an applicant .. they Know how IBCC calculates equivalence hense they use their own formula to calculate A'level equivalence using solely the A'level grades of the applicant during their admissions process, this info along with the exact formula is given in their prospectus, it was also mentioned by an duhs admissions officer who gave a presentation in our A'level school last year... considering dow is a govt college and still does this, makes it all the more likely other colleges esp. private, have common sense and do something different aswell..


it could be true but i never heard this from any1


----------



## ramo91 (Mar 10, 2009)

^the stuff I said about Dow is true... i guess you dont know many A'level dowites ... the thing is most unis dont disclose internal workings on how they calculate merit so we cant be sure exactly what they do.... in my opinion they'll choose a student eg. with 3As in A'levels and 8Cs in O'levels over someone with 3Cs in A'levels and 8As in O'levels despite the latter applicant's substantialy higher IBCC equivalence score... but thats just my opinion...


----------



## abdullahm18 (Aug 10, 2009)

ramo91 said:


> That isnt necessarily true.. Dow Medical college does not require an A'level equivalency certificate from local Pakistani A'level students, im an applicant .. they Know how IBCC calculates equivalence hense they use their own formula to calculate A'level equivalence using solely the A'level grades of the applicant during their admissions process, this info along with the exact formula is given in their prospectus, it was also mentioned by an duhs admissions officer who gave a presentation in our A'level school last year... considering dow is a govt college and still does this, makes it all the more likely other colleges esp. private, have common sense and do something different aswell..


Medical colleges require your IBCC equivalence, because they need to register you with PMDC. And, PMDC needs IBCC to be sure you are eligible for medicine. Instead of looking at your 4-5 O/A Level certificates its easier just to look at ONE from IBCC.


----------



## ramo91 (Mar 10, 2009)

^that would mean giving 73% weightage for O'levels and only 27% weightage to A'level... PMDC doesnt seem like a very bright organisation ...lol  

yeah.. i think thats the only reason they ask for it .... it makes no sense for colleges to use it in calculating merit..


----------



## ramo91 (Mar 10, 2009)

Hey could someone give me the contact number for anyone in shifa admissions office or anyone else in the administration I can talk to? .. I've been trying to call on numbers given on their website but their not picking up :/ ... i sent my A'level result and equivalence from Karachi via TCS, but they havnt e-mailed me confirming they've recieved it like the last time I sent something.... Its kinda freakin me out now... only 4 days left till the application deadline#sad
... guess it goes without saying how important it is to confirm it hasnt gotten lost in the mail... thanks


----------



## pkmed1 (Jun 8, 2010)

does anyone know how interviews will be conducted for overseas students?


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

Over the phone. (And don't double post!)


----------



## ramo91 (Mar 10, 2009)

Any ideas wen the interview list is coming out?


----------



## MedGrunt (Feb 21, 2007)

The last week of September, or so rumor has it. Nothing to do but wait and see now.


----------



## ramo91 (Mar 10, 2009)

MedGrunt said:


> The last week of September, or so rumor has it. Nothing to do but wait and see now.


really?,that long away #shocked .... i heard from ppl its comin out within 1st week of the 15th (at the begining of the thread) .... thats sucks#confused


----------



## pkmed1 (Jun 8, 2010)

are you supposed to apply for hostels after admissions?
i marked it on my application, but do i need to let the office know?
current shifa students, when/how did you go about applying for hostels?


----------



## MedGrunt (Feb 21, 2007)

It wouldn't be a bad idea to follow up with the admissions office after you're accepted just to remind them that you're interested in getting a room in the hostel.


----------



## raidermary (Mar 10, 2010)

wow its been so long one wouldve thought theyd make the decisions by now already! anybody know when the list will be out? it will be dsifplayed on the webiste right?


----------



## ramo91 (Mar 10, 2009)

^ I called SCM a few days back, they said the list will come out at the end of september#rofl


----------



## abdullahm18 (Aug 10, 2009)

Shifa College of Medicine - Publications Download - List of Selected Candidates for Interview - Admission 2010.pdf


----------



## ramo91 (Mar 10, 2009)

^ thank you for that! #laugh


----------



## coolblue_one (Aug 7, 2008)

it does not matter if you checked the option for hostel accommodation or not on the admission form 
once u are handed the acceptance letter and asked to submit the fee, that is the time when u go submit the hostel fee and ask for your room


----------



## pkmed1 (Jun 8, 2010)

the final list should be out oct 15th inshAllah


----------



## ramo91 (Mar 10, 2009)

shifa's merit list isnt coming out on the 15th... just called them.. ther saying on tuesday or after that...


----------



## bnasir (Oct 13, 2010)

yh there are still some interview left. i have mine tomorrow.


----------

